
Apple’s Bid to Reclaim the Classroom from Chromebooks May Be Too Late - danjoc
https://www.fastcompany.com/3069231/apples-bid-to-reclaim-the-classroom-from-chromebooks-may-be-too-late
======
tgragnato
Interesting read !

> Chromebooks also have physical keyboards, which is seen as a real-world
> usability advantage by educators and regulators.

While I agree on this, I see many still prefer the MacBook (certainly if you
can afford the price): Chromebooks are much more limited.

> With all this in mind, Apple’s March 21 iPad announcements add up to a move
> to bolster the iPad’s prospects in education. It announced a low-priced
> 9.7-inch iPad, an inexpensive keyboard snap-on keyboard from Logitech, and
> some cool new software enhancements for educators.

If you need to watch a screen for 8-12h a day, then the new retina displays
are not an option.

Many are telling you that `no these screens do not cause eye problems and/or
strain`, but I've seen this multiple times (both on me and classmates).

I still use an old ASUS Eee Note EA800 because of the e-ink technology, my
eyes are now much better and I stopped wearing reading glasses...

